
Sensmove – open-sourced smart insole system - kyzouik
https://github.com/alex3165/sensmove
======
lmorris84
I'd love to see something like this available in running stores (if it's not
already). I've done the treadmill + video camera test in the past, where
someone looks at slow motion video of your footfall and determines whether
you're under/over pronating etc.

It's always struck me as inexact though, based in a small part on the opinion
of the person doing the test. It'd be far more intuitive showing some sort of
heat map of a foot showing where the most pressure is.

------
AlphaWeaver
Another awesome potential use for this would be to perfect marching band
techniques. There's an immense amount of precision needed and if done
incorrectly can injure people's feet— this would be very useful there.

------
mdellabitta
Has anybody else read
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eudaemonic_Pie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eudaemonic_Pie)?

